# newbie q: updating from ruby 1.8 to ruby 1.9



## viniosity (Mar 24, 2009)

I have ruby 1.8.6 installed and just did an install of Ruby 1.9.  ruby -v still shows 1.8 as active though.  I had thought maybe to find a symlinkn in /usr/local/bin that pointed ruby to 1.8 vs 1.9 but i didn't.  How can I get rid of 1.8 or make 1.9 the default?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2009)

What does *pkg_info | grep -i ruby* get you?


----------

